# Erratic Mouse Behaviour



## DSTK64 (Oct 29, 2005)

ugh. My  mouse has been behaving very erratically for about a month now. It will randomly  jump to the top or bottom of the screen (or to the sides). 

I have purchased a new mouse, used someone else's keyboard, checked for viruses, uninstalled virus projection software, uninstalled Stuff-It deluxe, reset my computer preferences file.

I still have the same problem.

I also just installed new USB ports on the computer.

I have a 733 MHz PowerPC G4 with 640 mb sdram, running system 10.3.9.

Help please. I can't think of anything else to do.


----------



## riccbhard (Oct 29, 2005)

May sound dumb; but are you using a mousepad?

Although optical mice work on most surfaces; sometimes certain surfaces will cause the pointer to 'jump' from one location to another all over the screen.


----------



## flacochala (Oct 29, 2005)

maybe you can try resetting  the power manager by pressing the key combination Control-Option-Shift-power.  I had that problem and tha solution worked for me!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 30, 2005)

my mouse pointer would do that.  no where near that bad, but somehow worse. it would jump around within a half inch radius.  i got a mosuemat and now it';s wonderfully smooth.


----------



## DSTK64 (Nov 13, 2005)

Alrighty. The mouse does the same thing whether I am using  a mousepad or not. I tried resetting the Power manager as suggested. One other thing . . . it doesn't seem to matter if I am in system 9 or 10. Same problem. Any other ideas? Could some other type of hardware be causing this?


----------



## sgould (Nov 13, 2005)

I had this problem with a Mighty Mouse on  dark screen printed (lots of dots like newsprint) mousemat.  I've changed to an old pad that has solid colours on it and the cursor has stopped jumping.

The old mat was OK with the Intellimouse, but the Mighty Mouse went haywire.


----------



## ivanoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you sgould! This problem has been bugging me for months and it was only until I changed mousepads that I have now fixed it!


----------

